# [V] Atari 2600 Module



## svd (18. Mai 2011)

Beim Ausmisten ist uns eine Atari 2600 Konsole (vor Dekaden vom Kuseng bekommen) wieder untergekommen.

Netzteil fehlt, Test mir Universalnetzteil war leider erfolglos. Die Konsole ist vermutlich hinüber und wird wohl im Müll landen.

Dabei waren allerdings noch fünf Module, nämlich "Asteroids", "Defender", "Missile Command", Pac-Man" und "Phoenix". Zustand ist dem Alter ensprechend, leicht staubig, keine Handbücher oder Schachteln.

Wer Interesse hat, für *5€* (sollte die Versandgebühren für ein kleines Päckchen abdecken) lasse ich euch die Spiele gerne zukommen. Ansonsten werden sie der Konsole folgen. 

Ach ja, eine Garantie auf Funktionstüchtigkeit kann ich natürlich nicht geben. Und zwei Joysticks (einer davon original) wären auch noch vorhanden.


----------

